# Redford, MI - Western ultramount fleetflex truckside.



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Mount
All harnesses/module
Controller.
Fits 05-07 superduty. 
F250-f550.
$1000.
Local pickup in S.E. Michigan.
Aaron 2484218476.

If I remember correctly this was purchased new in 2011.






























I also have a couple snowex spreader harnesses. Fits 3000 6000 8000, 7500 8500.
$200 each.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Freshwater said:


> Mount
> All harnesses/module
> Controller.
> Fits 05-07 superduty.
> ...


You dont need a newer set do you? I have one that fits 08 to 16.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> You dont need a newer set do you? I have one that fits 08 to 16.


All set for now. Thanks for offering. Things change in a minute though.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Bump.

Somebody needs this. All works, No issues at all. Sold the truck, guy who bought it doesnt plow.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

This is sold.


----------

